# April 2010 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to April's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Greynova27!*

Greynova27 (13 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DragonFish (11 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

mysquishy (11 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jpez0917 (7 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

madcowph (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

angelus2402004 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

roadrunner (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettabubble3 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

sandystar (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Dravoth (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

caleb (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

etanico (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Vikki81207 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Jooleeah (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Foxers (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Uchiha Akanbo (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tinman23 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

beat2020 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newfishmom (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Foxers (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

secuono (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

crestancestry (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

FireKidomaru (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

breannakristine (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Mitsufishi (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bloo97 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

SemioticSleep (0 votes)


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations Greynova great picture!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you Beat!  and thank you to everyone who voted!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Alice43 (May 8, 2010)

Administrator said:


> *Congratulations to April's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Greynova27!*
> 
> Greynova27 (13 votes)


 My fish has that exact same castle! That's so cool!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

******!!!!!!!!!


----------



## br0kenghost (May 12, 2010)

Kharnos


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Grey nova Thats a great shot ! stunning fish ! Congrats!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Greynova - Everyday I get on this forum and see that pic of your girls it makes me want a sorority so bad!! Very nice picture and fish


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Bob


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

BG love that pic!!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats to u greynova!


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

i like these bettas on this website they are awsome


----------



## b3ttaf1sh (May 22, 2010)

beautiful fish


----------

